# Health Insurance in FL



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,
I am guessing this has been asked a million times on here already, so to keep with good form its my turn :eyebrows:

Coming the US in July and would like to know which company is good or bad regarding buying health insurance for myself and 2 kids...we are all of good health ( touch wood) but just want the reasurance of medical cover.

Thanking you for any replies.

Dickey


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Buying health insurance on your own is always the most expensive way to go. If you have an employer, you want to see what's available through the employer first. If you're on an investment visa of some variety, you should look into any professional or business associations that may offer "group" health insurance plans that pool you with others. Used to be some church organizations offered health insurance pools (not sure if they are still around). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Buying health insurance on your own is always the most expensive way to go. If you have an employer, you want to see what's available through the employer first. If you're on an investment visa of some variety, you should look into any professional or business associations that may offer "group" health insurance plans that pool you with others. Used to be some church organizations offered health insurance pools (not sure if they are still around).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for the reply, I am starting a business on an E2 Visa so the health insuarnce is down to me, and as a new business keeping costs down is paramount so I will not be offering insurance to emplyee's to begin with at least.

Is there any companies worth recommending, so I can check them out?

Dickey


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

There are no definitive good and bad companies. Insurance companies offer different packages and benefits and its up to the individual to find the right one for them.

Start looking on eHealthinsurance.com to find out what plans are available in your area of Florida, by putting in your zip code.

Some companies which are popular (I'm not saying they are any better than any others but they are ones which have good coverage) are Anthem Blue Cross, Aetna ,United Health Care, Kaiser Permanente)

Bear in mind that apart from monthly premiums you need to look at the annual out of pocket maximums, co-payments or co-insurance and deductibles. 

Once you have chosen your insurance plans *apply for them all at once*, then you will genuinely be able to say that you have not been declined for any health insurance.

There is a lot to learn about the US health insurance system so I suggest you start learning as soon as possible. 

The rates which you will first be quoted may not be the ones you eventually get once you have submitted you health application form. If there is something the company does not like they may put the rates up. Also the rates increase each year.

I doubt whether you will be able to arrange a US policy before you get to the States. They ask for SSN numbers etc. It usually takes about 6 weeks to set up a policy so you should have an alternative cover in place.

In addition you could also find a Health Insurance Agent once you are in Florida to help you through the system. 


Good luck


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Buying health insurance on your own is always the most expensive way to go. If you have an employer, you want to see what's available through the employer first. If you're on an investment visa of some variety, you should look into any professional or business associations that may offer "group" health insurance plans that pool you with others. Used to be some church organizations offered health insurance pools (not sure if they are still around).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Those pools are long gone. Some states now offer free clinics for kids, pharma industry is handing out freebies like crazy, a lot of doc-in-a-box clinics are showing up - $50 walk in. 
Did we not have a poster who gave information about expat coverage based in the UK? Memory is not what it used to be.


----------

